# Red Line Array in advertisement



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Danny. I am wanting to know where can I find more information on the line array in your advertisement picture?

I looked through your website and didn't have any luck finding it. So if you could please tell me more about it or provide a link I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is some info: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=88629

And here: http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=82531.0


----------

